# GE JAN 5670W vs. WE 936A



## Jbucla2005

I am comparing these two tubes in my DAC and I think I prefer the detailed sound of the GE JAN 5670W over the tubey sound of the Western Electric 936A in my rig. Any opinions on how these tubes compare?


----------



## donunus

I prefer the GE too. The WE is great for using as a tone control for matching with certain cans or speakers. Now I wonder if the ge 5 star is an improvement over the 5670w


----------



## mrarroyo

I thought I was crazy since I too preferred the GE over the WE. Glad to see others feel the same way. I will say that the 5-Star version of the GE5670 is even better than the regular GE5670.


----------



## donunus

how does the 5 star differ from the regular 5670?


----------



## Fairbanks

The earlier GE 5670 had to preform up to military specs.Five star referes to a five star general just as RCA command series referes to the military.Even the the JW in the Western Electrics 2c51 referes to the military version.These tubes will sound better and last longer then other variations of these tubes.


----------



## donunus

Fairbanks,
 have you heard the rca command? How do they fare against other 5670s/2c51s/396a


----------



## Fairbanks

The RCA Command Series 5670's I have are in storage.Havn't listened to them in a long while.I mainly stick to my Bendix 2C51's and the WE JW 2C51's


----------



## donunus

Id really be interested if you had a comparison between the bendix 2c51 and other tubes


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Have the 5 star in use in one of my tube DACs and prefer it over the Western Electric, the 5 star is generally much more refined.


----------



## Fairbanks

The GE JG 5670 is very close to the Bendix 2C51 with the Bendix having a larger soundstage.The early GE is the bargain of the 5670/2c51/396a tubes and can be found as little as 7 bucks a tube.


----------



## Fairbanks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fairbanks,
 have you heard the rca command? How do they fare against other 5670s/2c51s/396a_

 

I recently put the RCA Command Series 5670's back in my amp.They are excellent tubes.Mine have the the double supporting rods in each tube which makes them the 1950s version.Clean tight bass with a warm crisp sound to them.These are the ones you want not the later RCA 5670's which are'nt quite as good.


----------



## donunus

so brightness/darkness scale on the treble, where do the commands fall into? brighter than the bendix? or in between bendix and 396a like the raytheon windmill gettrs? Also hows the command soundstage?


----------



## donunus

I tend to want it a little sparklier than even the bendix and a little bassier if possible while retaining the bendix soundstage. By the way, I'm currently using these with my havana dac and some AT AD900s powered by the headamp gilmore lite with dps.


----------



## Fairbanks

These RCA Command Series 5670's are the most underrated tubes out there.They have the detail of the GE JG 5670's and a cleaner bass the the WE 2C51's.If you can find them I would highly recommend them.


----------



## bergman2

my own experiences in my tube cd player yielded positive results with the raytheon and tung sol 5670/2c51...pretty cheap too


----------



## mrarroyo

I am currently using a Raytheon 2c51 driving a pair of Sylvania 6BL7GTA in my MPX3 Slam SE and the sound is amazing. I have never heard the level of detail, treble extension, bass punch, and clarity I am now. Will have to get a second set to keep as spares.


----------



## donunus

Raytheon 2c51? this is different from a raytheon 5670?


----------



## bergman2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Raytheon 2c51? this is different from a raytheon 5670?_

 

sorry, i think raytheon only uses the 5670 designation...i believe brent jesse and pacific valve have them pretty cheap...


----------



## donunus

thats what I thought til mrarroyo posted that


----------



## donunus

fairbanks,
 forgive me for asking too many questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How would you compare the we 2c51 against the bendix 2c51? Is the we 2c51 dark like their 396a? also since you have some we tubes, which one do you prefer the most?


----------



## Fairbanks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fairbanks,
 forgive me for asking too many questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How would you compare the we 2c51 against the bendix 2c51? Is the we 2c51 dark like their 396a? also since you have some we tubes, which one do you prefer the most?_

 

The WE 2C51 and the WE 396A are the same tubes.Personally I liked the Bendix 2C51 better than the WE's.The WE's have a warm sound to them and might be to much for some people where as the Bendix's has a more cleaner detailed sound to them.If your looking for the holy grail of the 5670/2C51/396a tubes there isn't any.All these tubes have simulor characteristics.My two tubes are now the RCA Command Series 5670 and the GE JG 5670.However,I have a large stock pile of all the good tubes just in case I change my mind.


----------



## donunus

ahh ok so no use in trying other WEs if the 396a isnt cutting it. Im loving the bendix but was thinking maybe if my bendix finally gives out, there is something similar sounding out there that I can replace them with? my other tubes (jan ge 5670, raytheon, and we seem to be a class below the bendix imo)


----------



## mrarroyo

It is a 5670, sorry.


----------



## donunus

we probably have the same jrp-5670


----------



## Fairbanks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ahh ok so no use in trying other WEs if the 396a isnt cutting it. Im loving the bendix but was thinking maybe if my bendix finally gives out, there is something similar sounding out there that I can replace them with? my other tubes (jan ge 5670, raytheon, and we seem to be a class below the bendix imo)_

 

If your GE's have the green labels than there the most lickely a recent production tube.A GE five star 5670 from the 1950s or early 1960s will sound better and more like the Bendix 2C51.Of course another Bendix 2C51 would suffice.


----------



## bergman2

love those windmill getter raytheons!


----------



## Fairbanks

I recently listened to the Raytheon CK5670 "D" getter.Not a bad tube but with all the choices out there I would look elsewhere.Perhaps your windmill getters are different.


----------



## bergman2

yes...there is a different sound bw the d getters and the windmills, however subtle....slightly better extension, mids and imaging


----------



## Fairbanks

I let my 1950s Raytheon CK5670 D getters break in and now they sound great.There a little more clearer than my 1950s RCA Command Series 5670's and my 1950s GE JG 5670 D getters are slightly more refined.Any of these tubes are a great find and a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





fairbanks said:


> The GE JG 5670 is very close to the Bendix 2C51 with the Bendix having a larger soundstage.The early GE is the bargain of the 5670/2c51/396a tubes and can be found as little as 7 bucks a tube.


 
  Totally an old thread, but do you happen to know the difference between the JG and GL 5670?


----------



## spiderking31

Do you mean the Jan5654W driver tubes?


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





spiderking31 said:


> Do you mean the Jan5654W driver tubes?


 
  Nope, totally different tube...


----------



## spiderking31

Oh ok....which tube then?


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





spiderking31 said:


> Oh ok....which tube then?


 
  It is an input tube.  5670 otherwise known as 396A, 2C51, 6N3, 6N3P, 6CC42, etc


----------



## tonyo442

bonjour,
j'ai aussi le ifi pro ican, et l’arrêt de fabrication du GE 5670 me concerne aussi,  avez  vous trouvé un remplaçant,
merci, 

ifI iCan Pro - Impressions & Discussion 
institutions financières internationales 

GE5670 réservé au phare AMR et iFi  
Communiqué de presse 

Nous avons quelques nouvelles mitigées pour les amoureux du GE5670. 

Nous comprenons que nous avons retrouvé et acquis le dernier stock à grande échelle connu de tubes GE5670. Les bonnes nouvelles sont que nous avons amassé un inventaire respectable pour AMR à utiliser dans leurs machines et pour employer dans leur série phare "Pro" dans un avenir prévisible (lire: années). 





La mauvaise nouvelle est une fois les unités de la chaîne d'approvisionnement des iTUBE2 et NOS6922 disparaît, il n'y a plus d'aura. La hausse du prix du GE5670 rend encore plus judicieuse la décision de ne pas continuer à utiliser le GE5670 dans ce produit. Il est nécessaire que nous ayons besoin de réserver 2 PC GE5670 pour chaque Pro iDSD et Pro iCAN et pour les machines AMR 777, la priorité doit être donnée à ces produits phares. 

Histoire du vénérable GE5670 

Pour ceux qui souhaitent plonger dans l'histoire du GE5670 et pourquoi nous avons choisi par rapport à son cousin «moindre» le 6922:  

[URL='https://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-nos-6922-']https://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/ac. .. -nos-6922-[/URL]  2 /


----------

